# Two Teens Arrested In Charlestown Shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Shots Fired Outside School Building_

*BOSTON -- *Two Charlestown High School students were arrested Tuesday in connection with a shooting outside the school last week.

A 15-year-old from Charlestown and a 16-year-old from Dorchester were taken into custody at the high school.

No one was injured in the shooting on Thursday, but officials were forced to lock down the school. A shotgun was recovered in some bushes at the Carney Court housing complex across from the school. One shell casing was found, school officials said.

The two juveniles will be charged with assault by means of a dangerous weapon, assault with intent to murder, discharging a firearm within 500-feet of a building, carrying a loaded firearm, unlawful possession of a firearm, and unlawful possession of ammunition.

Both juveniles will be arraigned Tuesday afternoon in the Boston Juvenile Court.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## bspd103 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, I was surprised to see that they are students at Charlestown High. Originally people were quoted saying, "it has nothing to do with the high school." (sarcasm) At least this one left the gun outside the building. He must not have been able to hide it in his backpack or pant leg.


----------

